# Creepy Punch Bowl?



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, I guess we're having our 2nd Halloween Party! We didn't know if we had a place to hold it, but now we do!
This means I have to switch gears from prop making to Party preperations.

The first thing on my list is a Punch Bowl.

We did the frozen ice hands w/ plastic bugs last year, but I'd like to do something creepier and a little less cutesy. I have a pump I could use also.

Any original ideas?
The best Punch Bowl you've seen?


----------



## Scooty (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm working on my punch bowl as well. I decided to go with the puking doll using a small fountain pump that sits in the bottom of the punch bowl. Basically, you cycle the beverage through the side of the plastic bunch bowl using a hollow lamp fitting, fender washers, lamp fitting nuts and your choice of silicone sealant. Using clear plastic tubing you route the tubing through the doll and terminate the tubing 1/4" out of the doll's mouth. I am basing my project off of someone else's "puking" project that I had found surfing halloween web pages. If you want to try the project, there is a web page out there that walks you through the project...sorry, I have not searched for the link yet. Scooty


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

We did the puking baby punch bowl. Here is how it looks:









http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/854969139

I don't remember the website where we got the directions but I could take some detailed pictures of her once we pull her out of the box if you are interested.

MsM


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the tips!
The puking baby is awesome...nice idea.
Like the pic MsM!

I'm gonne try for something a little more creepy/gory.....I'll let y'awl know whta I come up with!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

At our Pirate Party we served a punch we just called "Grog". Basically it was rum mixed with lots of fruit juices. The end color was a very nasty brown green so it looked quite disgusting.. Now here's the creepy part: We threw in a big hunk of dry ice. Straight into the punch (we had a metal bowl). As long as whoever is serving the punch doesn't put any dry ice in the cups themselves, its safe. And kept the punch cold. Just don't put little pieces of dry ice, you need a big grapefruit sized hunk. The guests were hesitant to drink because it DID look gross, but they came back for more 2 or 3 times. I was stuck serving all night.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

MsMeeple said:


> We did the puking baby punch bowl. Here is how it looks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haahahah. Nice!!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

that doll is so great!!! It is a mini linda blair.LOL


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I wanted to add something to the green punch to make it thicker but Pieter wouldn't let me cause he was afraid it would clog up the pump. People kept adding other drinks to the punchbowl for her to puke up. By the end of the evening we had a murky grayish brown punch.
Last year we turned her into a goth baby. But right before the party, something came loose inside her and she didn't work....actually she worked but pissed herself instead of throwing up haha So we had to turn her off and not use her. So this year she'll be back as the gothic baby and I'll be sure to get some pics.

MsM


----------



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

The Punchbowl baby is really cool... I did that a couple years ago...

I dunno about Creepy.. but I saw a recipe for a Drink concoction that was a Murky Brown Liquid, served in an old empty toilet...

hehe... Right up there with the Kitty Litter Cake on the "Don't Consume It" Look... LoL


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Speaking of kitty litter cakes, a friend of mine made one the last two years for the party. She actually didn't want to make it for the second time but I convinced her that people would eat it that time since it wouldn't be such a shock the second time haha Boy was I wrong. They still didn't eat it and she absolutely refuses to make it again hahaha










YUMMY!!


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

This is the drink fountain I made 2 years ago. I used the basic idea from the Monster page. It was easy to make and it all stores in the crate. It has worked perfect!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

That looks really great! Perhaps we'll try that after we run out of ideas for the doll haha Its hard to see in the picture though where the blood goes. Does it just go into that box or is there something in or on the box that I'm not seeing?

MsM


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I love the baby! Also last year, I made a kitty litter cake and ran out!


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

MsMeeple, There is a plastic bin inside the crate with a small pump in it. I put a hole in the pirates mouth and through the bottom of the neck. It was just styrofoam, made it real easy to fish the hose up through his mouth. That way I didn't have to worry about sealing up any holes because the tote is shorter than the crate and the top prevents you from seeing the hoses coming over the top edge of the tote. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Vikeman said:


> Hope that makes sense.


Yeah that makes sense. I get it now


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

*we made one too!*

we had made ours 2 years ago and it has been a hit at our parties.


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

I finished my PunchBowl---

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=8693


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyone who has made the puking baby punch bowl....did you use all the things the instructions said to use, or did you just stick with the pump and sealent? I have no idea what a lamp fitting, drop light, fender washer etc are. Oh, and I looked for hours yesterday for a recirculating pump and couldn't find one. Looked at Lowe's, Home Depot, Walmart and Target. All they had were the pumps that you submerge for ponds. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

MsMeeple said:


> Speaking of kitty litter cakes, a friend of mine made one the last two years for the party. She actually didn't want to make it for the second time but I convinced her that people would eat it that time since it wouldn't be such a shock the second time haha Boy was I wrong. They still didn't eat it and she absolutely refuses to make it again hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We had the same experience last year....
Noone would eat the Litter Cake my wife worked so hard on!
I dont know that she wouldn't make it again though....I think she was sort of proud that it grossed people out that much.


----------



## ScardeyCat (Sep 10, 2005)

I have also done the dry ice thing. It keeps the punch extra cold, and with a few precautions, it's safe. We went with dark red punch, the party was a vampire theme, so the fog just fit right in. It's all in the presentation. I think the punch was a simple vodka/rum/fruitjuice ('zombie' type drink). It was cold, foggy and delicious.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

NailBiter said:


> I finished my PunchBowl---
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=8693


Yep that is definitely creepy and gross lol Good work!

MsM


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

monkeybutler said:


> Anyone who has made the puking baby punch bowl....did you use all the things the instructions said to use, or did you just stick with the pump and sealent? I have no idea what a lamp fitting, drop light, fender washer etc are. Oh, and I looked for hours yesterday for a recirculating pump and couldn't find one. Looked at Lowe's, Home Depot, Walmart and Target. All they had were the pumps that you submerge for ponds. Any ideas? Thanks!


 Where did you get instructions?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

monkeybutler said:


> Anyone who has made the puking baby punch bowl....did you use all the things the instructions said to use, or did you just stick with the pump and sealent? I have no idea what a lamp fitting, drop light, fender washer etc are. Oh, and I looked for hours yesterday for a recirculating pump and couldn't find one. Looked at Lowe's, Home Depot, Walmart and Target. All they had were the pumps that you submerge for ponds. Any ideas? Thanks!


We used the instructions as only a sort of guideline for making the thing cause Pieter always likes doing it his own way lol. We ended up buying a small pump at a hobby shop. They have pumps that you can use for radio controlled fire boats. Pieter used a nozzle with a rubber ring on it for the hole in the punchbowl. He also put a hole in the baby's mouth and between her legs. The pump was inside her body. One part of the tubing went from the pump to the bowl and the other part went from the pump to her mouth. So it was pumping out punch from the bowl, up through her body and out her mouth.

I hope that helps. If not, I can always see about dragging her out of her box and taking pictures of what we did to her.

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

chubacabra said:


> Where did you get instructions?


The instructions are here:

http://www.ironman.ourfamily.com/page10.html


----------



## azwitch (Oct 6, 2005)

Now THAT is really gross!! lol I just make a punch in a bowl inside a LARGE cauldron of dry ice. Last year I made the mistake of putting (unedible)fake eyeballs in it just to have a friend think they were candy and 'eat' one. Needless to say I will NOT be doing that again this year!! Any ideas of EDIBLE things I can float in the punch (for effect)?
I wanna share a cool recipe with you guys for an alcoholic punch. Doesn't taste like alcohol so it does a number on those who keep guzzling it.
-----------------------------
6 oz peppermint schnapps
26.5 oz of EACH rum (bicardi silver & malibu)
6 oz sloe gin
2 cups Orange Juice
1 cup lemon juice
40 oz. pineapple juice
1 cup club soda

*Mix all ingredients well, pour over ice block, refrigerate for an hour, then add soda


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

azwitch said:


> Any ideas of EDIBLE things I can float in the punch (for effect)?


The first year I made floating eyeballs to float in the punchbowl. They were radishes frozen in ice. Supposed to use them with martini's or bloody mary's but I just threw them in the punchbowl.

Here's a site that tells you how to:

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/beverages/cocktails/gin/eyeballtini.html


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

That kitty litter cake turned out nice.


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for your help! I got the instructions from the Ironman website. I just got confused with all of the light fixture thingys (can you tell I'm a girl? lol) So, we're not using anything but the pump and the treaded tube etc.


----------



## azwitch (Oct 6, 2005)

That's why I keep mine nice and simple minus non-edible items


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

Go to the asian section of your supermarket and look for "dragon's eye fruits" in syrup. These are lichees by any other name, and quite tasty and yummy, but they do look like large rubbery eyeballs, especially if you took the time to stuff each one with something for a pupil. Some garish candied fruit would work well. Pomegranate seeds will look like drops of blood.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

monkeybutler said:


> Thanks for your help! I got the instructions from the Ironman website. I just got confused with all of the light fixture thingys (can you tell I'm a girl? lol) So, we're not using anything but the pump and the treaded tube etc.


So did you find a pump?
When we made ours a couple of years ago, we were very limited. Couldn't find a plastic cauldron anywhere in Holland. Then the doll didn't want to cooperate lol Should wouldnt stand up. So we got a smaller bowl and let her sit haha And actually, she doesnt even sit that well. She kept wanting to slide away. That's why you can see a small piece of the tubing coming out of her. 

Good luck with the project and be sure to let us see how she turns out!

MsM


----------



## azwitch (Oct 6, 2005)

morobrany said:


> Go to the asian section of your supermarket and look for "dragon's eye fruits" in syrup. These are lichees by any other name, and quite tasty and yummy, but they do look like large rubbery eyeballs, especially if you took the time to stuff each one with something for a pupil. Some garish candied fruit would work well. Pomegranate seeds will look like drops of blood.


Right on! Thanks...sounds like a good idea


----------



## ScardeyCat (Sep 10, 2005)

oooh! Lychees are sweet and taste good too. I'm not sure if it will work or not, but freezing the lychees will make them last longer, or freezing them in blocks of ice, with other darker berries might really look like eyes. Eew.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

*Creepy Punch Bowl? (gothic baby)*

Well we dug her out of the box tonight and tested her. Everything's in order  A friend of mine made her up last year but like I said, we couldn't use her because of a leak. The friend was trying to get a bride of chucky effect. Never seen the movie so don't if she accomplished that or not. She's the one who came up with the idea of all the piercings lol I'm not very happy with the clothes but yeah, try finding gothic, lace or black baby clothes haha And I'm not a person who can sew well. I ended up buying the smallest second hand baby clothes I could find in white and then dyed them. Her hair and make up are temporary so I can wash it off whenever I want and turn her into something else. Any ideas what I can turn her into next year?

Here's a pic of her. There are more pics of the mechanics at http://photobucket.com/albums/b67/MsMeeple/punchbowl baby/


----------



## azwitch (Oct 6, 2005)

That's way cool....why dont you turn her into an exorcist baby next year(green scabby face)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

azwitch said:


> That's way cool....why dont you turn her into an exorcist baby next year(green scabby face)


Good idea! Maybe I could ask Pieter to put a wiper motor in her and make her head spin as well....oh wait, then I'd have punch spinning all over the place as well hahaha
Maybe just put her head on backwards 

MsM


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

That turned out so great! I love the make-up too! I think we're going to do a Midori Margarita in ours. The Midori will give it that bright green look. I think next year we may try to do a puking and a pooping baby punch bowl. Use Jagermeister as the poop? LOL. Thanks for you help MsMeeple!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah, you could have the baby sitting in a pretty foul looking diaper lol
The Midori Margarita sounds like a good idea. Not sure what we are putting in ours yet except I know I want it to be red....bloooood red 

MsM


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Bloody Mary's perhaps? I've found drinks on this site before http://www.drinknation.com/theme/Halloween

You could always just add grenadine


----------

